# A titulo de curiosidad…



## kilgore (Ago 29, 2008)

Soy aficionado al Paintbal y al Airsoft, y bueno me pasaron este video:

YouTube - Meet the Mercenary

Alguien se creería capaz de diseñar algo parecido? Bueno en realidad es mas curiosidad que otra cosa, imagino que el tema seria muy complejo.
Un saludo…


----------



## Elvic (Ago 29, 2008)

y porque utilizaran ropa de color rojo?


----------



## kilgore (Ago 29, 2008)

Ni idea, pero creo no funciona por el color , si no  por el movimiento.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2008)

Si debe ser posible... y con una laptop y un poco de programacion e ingenio no creo que sea tan complicado, lo que hay que hacer es tomar una imagen con la camaraweb y hacer comparaciones, cuando la imagen varie se sabe que algo se movio y haciendo sucesivas comparaciones podemos saber la velocidad y hacia donde se mueve, con esos calculos podemos mover un motor para posicionar la pistola...


----------

